# Retail Suppliers



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

Hi Guys,
I'd like to find some local suppliers who have the following items for routing a track:

1. Small router bits (ex. 1/16")
2. Braid
3. Copper tape

The smallest router bit I can find in hardware or home improvement stores seems to be 1/8". And I've never seen braid or copper tape. I know I can get these things online, but I'd prefer to get these locally if possible.

Thanks...Joe


----------



## wm_brant (Nov 21, 2004)

Joe --

Copper tape is usually easy to find locally; check the Yellow Pages for stained glass supplies - that's what the copper tape is normally used for.

Braid is normally used for a grounding connection, so you could ask electrical supply shops about it.

As for 1/16" routing bits - check a woodworking shop; they *might* have it or could order it for you.

-- Bill


----------



## oddrods (Feb 6, 2007)

Give these guys a try
http://www.kyoceramicrotools.com/

You can get center cutting end mills 1/64th of an inch


----------



## afxgns (Jul 6, 2006)

http://www.endmilldiscount.com/

I've used these guys for years


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

Thanks guys. I'll check out all these suggestions.

Joe


----------



## RickP (May 15, 2002)

Another possible resource that I have used for router bits is:
http://routerbitworld.com/
They have good prices and cheap shipping. I used their two fluted 1/16" bit to do my entire three lane layout.

Rick


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

I have found suppliers for both the copper tape (local) and braid (online). I checked out the links mentioned above for router bits. There were very few options for a 1/16" bit and the websites were not that easy to search. Plus, my router has a 1/4" collet which means I cannot use a bit with a 1/8" shank. If I read them correctly, the prices are about $14 for a 1/16" bit.

I then found another link in another thread:

http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/bit_straight.html

The three bits listed under Single Flue are the sizes I would need (1/16" and possibly 3/16"). The price is less than $7 each with free shipping. Seems like the best deal.

Would these bits be correct for my router and for the task at hand?

Thanks...Joe


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

Joe a double flute will cut much cleaner than a single, and the cutting edges will potentially last longer (technically they are each doing half the work of a single flute bit).

Woodcraft stores stock Freud 1/16" double-flute bits, I'm lucky enough to have a store 20 minutes away, not sure if you could find one within reasonable driving distance. They have a store locator at woodcraft.com , really a cool store.

Whatever you do find, order _at least two or three_.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

The importance of the proper bits is noted here... http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=213535

Double fluted and carbide are really important as joez found out!! First page, about post 38 is where he learned his lesson. Sorry Joe Z.. Hated to bring it up, but if others can learn from it....


----------



## Tsooko (Oct 15, 2009)

*Get these*

Hi Joe:wave:
You can get adapters that will allow you to get a 1/8" bit shank to fit in a 1/4" collet. Lee Valley Tools has them stock # 16j9701. Google them. 
As far as the router bits are concerned I use milling bits made by Garr Tool distributed by the Harvey Tool company. WWW.harveytool.com 
Part number 11030. 220M, 1/16" Google them for a local distributor.
These are the bits I use in my cnc router and work WAY better then any other I have found, and last longer too. They come with a 1/8" shank so you have to get the adapter.
Hope this helps. Here are some pics.

Cheers Ted


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

Ted they look like they're a spiral upcut bit? 

That's the ticket if you can get 'em :thumbsup:

They should do good on plastic too, where straight bits....ehhh...not so much :freak:


----------



## Tsooko (Oct 15, 2009)

SwamperGene said:


> Ted they look like they're a spiral upcut bit?
> 
> That's the ticket if you can get 'em :thumbsup:
> 
> They should do good on plastic too, where straight bits....ehhh...not so much :freak:


These bits are down cut bits. They may have upcut bits but I don't see them in the catalog. It is possible that upcut bits would pull the top edges of the groove making them rough and chipped in mdf. I have used these bits on Plexiglas / mdf and they work well on both.
Plastic is a different animal and single flue upcut bits work better as there is less chance of the bit melting the plastic given the correct speeds and feed rates. I do have some upcut plastic bits from Harvey Tool , Part #14204-20. These are 1/16" with a 1/4" shank. I have not yet tried these out but plan to as soon as I buy some sintra.
By the way Harvey Tool's phone number is 987-948-8555. If you want a catalog 

Sorry Joe, Didn't mean to hijack your thread.:devil:

Cheers Ted


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

SwamperGene said:


> Ted they look like they're a spiral upcut bit?
> 
> That's the ticket if you can get 'em :thumbsup:
> 
> They should do good on plastic too, where straight bits....ehhh...not so much :freak:


 I thought I read where you should avoid spiral upcut bits because they leave an edge along the top of the slot that requires being sanded down. Is that not true?

The closest Woodcraft store to me in NJ is in Allentown, Pa.. A mere two hours away. I don't see a 1/16" bit listed online.

Also, while searching some of the websites, the term "end mill" was used for what I think are router bits, and I see Ted used the term "milling bit". Are these another term for a router bit? I'm having a tough time searching through these websites to find a simple straight router bit. 

Thanks...Joe


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

Grandcheapskate said:


> I thought I read where you should avoid spiral upcut bits because they leave an edge along the top of the slot that requires being sanded down. Is that not true?
> 
> The closest Woodcraft store to me in NJ is in Allentown, Pa.. A mere two hours away. I don't see a 1/16" bit listed online.
> 
> ...


Yes my mistake upcut for plastic (single flute), downward for wood.

The Allentown store is my "home" store, Woodcraft does not list them on their site but all three PA stores stock them. If you have any Freud dealers nearby, they might have them or would be able to get them for you. You _can't_ go by what most web sites show, you have to call and hope for a reliable salesperson who will go back and actually check the display racks, that's exactly how I found out that Woodcraft stocks them. Same holds true for email, 9 times out of 10 you will not get a decent (or any) response from most companies especially if you use a hotmail, yahoo, etc. account.

Ted would know better but I think many "milling bits" can be used in a router.


----------



## Tsooko (Oct 15, 2009)

Milling bits or end mill bits are a little different then router bits in that router bits are made mostly for wood whereas milling bits are for all kinds of different materials and mostly used in manufacturing wood , plastics or metals. They are made to closer tolerances and use better materials, so last longer.
Milling bits can be used in in regular hand held routers for superior results.

I have used them in a roto zip and dremel. 

Here is a picture of a hobby milling machine and a cnc table router.

Cheers Ted


----------



## tossedman (Mar 19, 2006)

Like Ted says, end mills and router bits are a little different. Router bits are essentially end mills with a higher radial rake angle, radial relief angle and radial clearance angle. Both will work well for routing slots. Check out question #12 here. Except for the very small sizes, end mills tend to have the same cutting diameter as the shank diameter. ie a 1/2" end mill will have a 1/2" shank, a 3/8" end mill will have a 3/8" shank, etc.

Cheers,

Todd





Tsooko said:


> Milling bits or end mill bits are a little different then router bits in that router bits are made mostly for wood whereas milling bits are for all kinds of different materials and mostly used in manufacturing wood , plastics or metals. They are made to closer tolerances and use better materials, so last longer.
> Milling bits can be used in in regular hand held routers for superior results.
> 
> I have used them in a roto zip and dremel.
> ...


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

One thing to remember about my test track is I am using braid and not rail. Therefore, I only need to cut one 1/16" slot per lane, not three (the other two being for the rail). The braid reliefs are cut to such a minimal depth, almost just scratching the surface, that the router bit will take very little wear.

Joe


----------

